# The Giants of Iceland



## AnaSCI (Apr 15, 2014)

The Giants of Iceland - YouTube


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 17, 2014)

That place looks cold as well ice. And even some of the average people look like giants.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 19, 2014)

We had a kid from iceland training in our gym in the 80's . 15 yrs old 6  foot 5 or 6 and about 280. Not a lard ass or even close. Ate eggs all damn day and would just clear the gym periodically . Big kid . Always wondered what became of him.
T


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 19, 2014)

You wouldn't want to open an all you can eat buffet-style restaurant over there. You'd go broke in a week!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> You wouldn't want to open an all you can eat buffet-style restaurant over there. You'd go broke in a week!



LMAO :yeahthat:

Hawk


----------



## Zlowe24 (May 7, 2014)

Selective breeding lol


----------

